# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2011

## zige94

12.1.

Eilen 12.1. oli n. puoli viiden aikoihin jokin häiriötilanne metroliikenteessä. Olin menossa Ruoholahdesta Itäkeskukseen. Koko laituri alue oli ihan täynnä porukkaa. Vähän ajan kuluttua tuli metro siihen ja jotkut tokaisi että jo oli aikakin, onhan tässä jo kauan odotettu. Metro täyttyi joka vaunusta heti Ruoholahdessa täyteen. Seuraavilla asemilla oli ihan uskomatonta miten porukka yritti ängetä sisään vaikka selkeästi näki ettei mahdu. Kuljettaja joutui joka asemalla kuuluttamaan että nämä änkeävät ja tönivät typerykset (anteeksi tämä, mutta sitä ne oikeasti oli) jäisivät odottamaan seuraavaa metroa joka olisi ihan perässä tulossa ja että ovet saataisiin kiinni. Porukka seisoi ovien välissä tyyliin "minähän tulen tänne". Itsekkin kun oven lähellä seisoin huusin näille että ovatko he sokeita vai kuuroja kun eivät näe että ei mahdu ja kuule että seuraava metro on perässä". Joillakin asemilla oli vartijat jotka ihan tylysti siellä huusivat että siirtyisivät turvaalueen ulkopuolella ja kävivät ottamassa ihmisiä jotka törkeästi yrittävät ängetä sisään niin pois ovien välistä. Pysäkki ajatki oli ihan uskomattomia näiden tyhmien ihmisten vuoksi: 2-4min riippuen asemasta.

Ovatko suomalaiset oikeasti näin itsepäisiä että pitää ängetä sisään ja tönia muita vaikka ei selkeästi mahdu? Järjetöntä ja todella uskomatonta touhua.

Pahoittelen jos viestini jotenkin loukkasi joitain, se ei ollut tarkoitus  :Smile:

----------


## NS

> Ovatko suomalaiset oikeasti näin itsepäisiä että pitää ängetä sisään ja tönia muita vaikka ei selkeästi mahdu? Järjetöntä ja todella uskomatonta touhua.


Valitettavasti näin taitaa olla. Tuohan on tuttu ilmiö myös raitioliikenteen puolelta. Siellähän usein ensimmäinen vaunu ei ajakaan päätepysäkille saakka, vaan kääntyy takaisin jo aiemmin kuroakseen kiinni aikatauluaan, jolloin samat matkustajat änkevät uudestaan seuraavaan vaunuun viivästyttäen sitäkin. Jos haluaa matkustaa mahdollisimman rauhassa ja väljästi, kannattaakin usein nousta kolmanteen tai neljänteen ratikkaan.

----------


## sm3

> 12.1.
> 
> Eilen 12.1. oli n. puoli viiden aikoihin jokin häiriötilanne metroliikenteessä. Olin menossa Ruoholahdesta Itäkeskukseen. Koko laituri alue oli ihan täynnä porukkaa. Vähän ajan kuluttua tuli metro siihen ja jotkut tokaisi että jo oli aikakin, onhan tässä jo kauan odotettu. Metro täyttyi joka vaunusta heti Ruoholahdessa täyteen. Seuraavilla asemilla oli ihan uskomatonta miten porukka yritti ängetä sisään vaikka selkeästi näki ettei mahdu. Kuljettaja joutui joka asemalla kuuluttamaan että nämä änkeävät ja tönivät typerykset (anteeksi tämä, mutta sitä ne oikeasti oli) jäisivät odottamaan seuraavaa metroa joka olisi ihan perässä tulossa ja että ovet saataisiin kiinni. Porukka seisoi ovien välissä tyyliin "minähän tulen tänne". Itsekkin kun oven lähellä seisoin huusin näille että ovatko he sokeita vai kuuroja kun eivät näe että ei mahdu ja kuule että seuraava metro on perässä". Joillakin asemilla oli vartijat jotka ihan tylysti siellä huusivat että siirtyisivät turvaalueen ulkopuolella ja kävivät ottamassa ihmisiä jotka törkeästi yrittävät ängetä sisään niin pois ovien välistä. Pysäkki ajatki oli ihan uskomattomia näiden tyhmien ihmisten vuoksi: 2-4min riippuen asemasta.
> 
> Ovatko suomalaiset oikeasti näin itsepäisiä että pitää ängetä sisään ja tönia muita vaikka ei selkeästi mahdu? Järjetöntä ja todella uskomatonta touhua.
> 
> Pahoittelen jos viestini jotenkin loukkasi joitain, se ei ollut tarkoitus


Ei ole mitään uutta, sitä näkee jo ihan bussi linjoillakin. Harmi vain kun ihmiset käyttätyvät kuin pillastunut karja, ja tunkevat väkisin eteenpäin. 

Kumma kun näillä ihmisillä ei järki sano että ei mahdu, vaan se pitää heille kertoa erikseen.  :Mad:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kumma kun näillä ihmisillä ei järki sano että ei mahdu, vaan se pitää heille kertoa erikseen.


Liian harvinainen tilanne suomessa, että ihan oikeasti ei joukkoliikennevälineeseen vaan sovi. En pysty esimerkiksi muistamaan, milloin mulle olisi käynyt noin.

----------


## tylomaki

Tänään taas jotain havainnoitavaa luvassa, kun Helsingin yliopiston matemaattis-luonnontieteellisen tiedekunnan opiskelijoiden tilausmetro lähtee Itäkeskuksesta kello 18:30.  :Razz:  Ilmeisesti pari tuntia ajellaan edestakaisin pysähtymättä. Vastaava tapahtuma on järjestetty kerran aikaisemminkin, mutta onkohan metron käyttö tilausajoihin muuten kovinkaan yleistä?

----------


## Antero Alku

Vaunupari 219+220 kulki tänään sukkana eli ilman vetoa hinauksessa vuoroliikenteen junassa klo 11:45 Siilitieltä keskustaa kohden. Vaunupari taisi toimia pelkällä akkuvirralla, kun valaistus oli lähes pimeä. Matkustajia kuitenkin otettiin ja jätettiin näissäkin vaunuissa, eli myös ovet pelasivat. Matkustaminen oli sekä hiljaista, hämärää että viileätä.

Osaatteko metrokuljettajat sanoa, miksi selvästi viallinen vaunupari oli ajossa, ilmeisestikin jarruttomana ja hidastamassa junan kulkua, joka oli todella verkkaista? Junahan tuli juuri Itäkeskuksesta, jossa se olisi voitu ottaa pois ajosta, edes jättämällä viallinen yksikkö hinattavaksi varikolle. Vai eikö kuljettaja huomaa, jos vaunupari menee pimeäksi? Kyseinen vuoro tuli melkein tuplavuorovälin päästä Siilitielle, joten täytyi ongelma kai olla tiedossa.

Kerran olen ollut vaunuparissa, joka pimeni hätäjarrutuksesta, muistaakseni Hakaniemeen tultaessa. Silloin tietenkin oli jatkettava.

Antero

----------


## Albert

11.2.2011 havaitsin Vuosaaren asemalla minulle tuntemattoman opastimen.
Raiteen 2 "tulo-opastimen" yhteydessä, kääntöraiteen suunnasta, on kaksilamppuinen (allekkain) opastin. Oli kovin hankalassa paikassa, etten nähnyt pääopastimen opastetta, luultavasti punainen. Kysymyksen alaisessa opastimessa oli keltainen valo (alempi).
Valistakaa!

----------


## MaZo

> 11.2.2011 havaitsin Vuosaaren asemalla minulle tuntemattoman opastimen.
> Raiteen 2 "tulo-opastimen" yhteydessä, kääntöraiteen suunnasta, on kaksilamppuinen (allekkain) opastin. Oli kovin hankalassa paikassa, etten nähnyt pääopastimen opastetta, luultavasti punainen. Kysymyksen alaisessa opastimessa oli keltainen valo (alempi).
> Valistakaa!


Kyseessä on laiturioviopastin, joka kertoo ovatko laituriovet sellaisessa tilassa, että laituriin voi ajaa tai laiturista lähteä. Opastimessa palaa keltainen valo, kun kaikki laituriovet ovat kiinni eikä niiden kauko-ohjaimia ole käytössä. Punainen palaa aina muulloin ja sen palaessa laituriin ei saa ajaa eikä laiturissa oleva juna saa lähteä.
Laiturioviopastimia on laiturin kummassakin päässä molempiin suuntiin ja ne ovat normaalien pääopastimien lisänä.

----------


## Albert

Kiitos sinulle tiedosta. Saapa nähdä tuoko "uusi metro" lisääkin uusia opastimia.
Mitenkähän se Vuosaaren kokeilu etenee? No loppukesän jälkeen kakkoslaiturin oviseinä on ainakin pidennyt kahden vaunuparin mittaiseksi.

----------


## MaZo

> Kiitos sinulle tiedosta. Saapa nähdä tuoko "uusi metro" lisääkin uusia opastimia


Automaation ei pitäis tuoda lisää opastimia, koska opastimia ei tarvita kuin käsinajossa ja siihen riittää nykyiset. Laiturioviopastimet ovat tietääkseni vain Vuosaaren kokeilua varten, koska ovien ohjaus poikkeaa lopullisesti ratkaisusta.




> Mitenkähän se Vuosaaren kokeilu etenee? No loppukesän jälkeen kakkoslaiturin oviseinä on ainakin pidennyt kahden vaunuparin mittaiseksi.


Tähän lienee parempi olla sanomatta mitään, ettei tule tietämättään valehdelleeksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Toni A.

Näin joskus Sörnäisten metroasemalla lähtöopastimen alla jonkun sinisen valon villkkuvan. Mitä se tarkoittaa? Ja mikä virtakiskon takana roikkuvan mustan letkun/kaapelin virka on?

----------


## tlajunen

> Näin joskus Sörnäisten metroasemalla lähtöopastimen alla jonkun sinisen valon villkkuvan. Mitä se tarkoittaa?


Miehiä työssä -opaste. Velvoittaa kuljettajan ajamaan erityistä varovaisuutta noudattaen.

http://www.raitio.org/metro/turva/metrop.htm

----------


## Tuomas

> Ja mikä virtakiskon takana roikkuvan mustan letkun/kaapelin virka on?


Käsittääkseni se on vuotava kaapeli, jolla saadaan matkapuhelimet kuulumaan myös metrotunnelissa.

----------


## SamiK

> Käsittääkseni se on vuotava kaapeli, jolla saadaan matkapuhelimet kuulumaan myös metrotunnelissa.


Voi se olla sekin, mutta tunnelin ulkopuolellakin se kaapeli menee virtakiskon vieressä. 
Näkyy mm. http://www.seisake.net/metro.php -> Metrokuskin matkassa 2-videolla kohdissa 0:15-1:30 ja 9.30-11.05.

----------


## Markku K

Ratapölkkyihin kannattimilla kiinnitetty musta kaapeli on rataradiojärjestelmän ("vuotava")antennikaapeli. Siksi sama letku kulkee myös pintaradalla.

----------


## zige94

9.3.

Kello 21:12 Itäkeskuksesta Ruoholahteen, vaunuina 149/150 + 121/122. Itse istuin 122:ssa, metro oli saapumassa Siilitien asemalla ja melkein pysähtynyt kun yhtäkkiä kuului iso pamaus ja valot pimenivät muutamia lamppuja lukuunottamatta, uutisnäytöt pimenivät ja metro pysähtyi äkisti ja ovet eivät avautuneet ja moottorit kuulostivat sammuneen. Noin puolen minuutin päästä palasi virrat, moottori käynnistyi, ovet aukesivat jne. Mitä tuossa mahtoi tapahtua? Osaisiko esimerkiksi Markku K kertoa?  :Eek:  Oli se vähän pelottava tilanne, koska pamaus oli todella kova. Työkaverin kanssa säikähdettiin.

Eli siis peräpää oli melkein asemalla kun tämä tapahtui.

----------


## sm3

> 9.3.
> 
> Kello 21:12 Itäkeskuksesta Ruoholahteen, vaunuina 149/150 + 121/122. Itse istuin 122:ssa, metro oli saapumassa Siilitien asemalla ja melkein pysähtynyt kun yhtäkkiä kuului iso pamaus ja valot pimenivät muutamia lamppuja lukuunottamatta, uutisnäytöt pimenivät ja metro pysähtyi äkisti ja ovet eivät avautuneet ja moottorit kuulostivat sammuneen. Noin puolen minuutin päästä palasi virrat, moottori käynnistyi, ovet aukesivat jne. Mitä tuossa mahtoi tapahtua? Osaisiko esimerkiksi Markku K kertoa?  Oli se vähän pelottava tilanne, koska pamaus oli todella kova. Työkaverin kanssa säikähdettiin.
> 
> Eli siis peräpää oli melkein asemalla kun tämä tapahtui.


Aika omituista, voisiko johtua vedestä. Ei kuljettaja kuuluttanut sitten mitään asiasta? Semmoisia metronkuljettajia nimittäin on, jotka kuuluttavat vähän väliä kaikkea mielenkiintoista ovista ja muusta.

PS. Miksi aina kirjoitat työ sitä työ tätä? En minäkään täällä työjutuista kerro, kun eivät foorumin aiheeseen liity.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Aika omituista, voisiko johtua vedestä. Ei kuljettaja kuuluttanut sitten mitään asiasta? Semmoisia metronkuljettajia nimittäin on, jotka kuuluttavat vähän väliä kaikkea mielenkiintoista ovista ja muusta.
> 
> PS. Miksi aina kirjoitat työ sitä työ tätä? En minäkään täällä työjutuista kerro, kun eivät foorumin aiheeseen liity.


Ei kuuluttanut ei.. Kävi sama eilen klo 21:17 Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan lähteneellä... Lyhyemmän ajan kesti vaa se katkos. Noin 10sekunnin päästä oli jo virrat päällä.

Ja tuohon vikaan, se tulee vain jotenkin automaattisesti. En paljoa ajattele mitä kirjoitan, mietin vaa sitä asiaa joka siihen aiheeseen kuuluu/mistä piti kirjoittaa, en ajattele niin tarkkaan mitä muita sanoja mukaan tulee...  :Frown: 

PS. Luin äsken edellisen viestini, ei siellä sanottu muuta kuin työkaveri, en voi sanoa että "kaverini kanssa säikähdettiin", koska se ei ole kaverini, ainoastaan työkaveri. Kaverilla ja työkaverilla on eroja, varmaan sen tiedätkin!  :Smile:  Mutta ei asiasta sen enempään ettei OT:ksi liikaa mene.

----------


## MaZo

> Ei kuuluttanut ei.. Kävi sama eilen klo 21:17 Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan lähteneellä... Lyhyemmän ajan kesti vaa se katkos. Noin 10sekunnin päästä oli jo virrat päällä.


Oliko sama vaunupari kuin edellisellä kerralla?

----------


## zige94

> Oliko sama vaunupari kuin edellisellä kerralla?


Oli, tällä kertaa kylläkin etummaisina. Takapäässä oli jokin 14x-pari. Olisikohan sitten vaunuparissa jokin vika, joka katkaisisi koko pötköstä virrat tms.? Olisi ne kyllä varmaankin ajosta otettu pois, vai olisiko? En tiedä metroista niin paljon kuin busseista..  :Very Happy:  En siis istunut samassa vaunuparissa kuin viimeksi, olivat vain etupäässä, itse istuin tuossa 14x-vaunuparissa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Hki 25.3.11 klo 9.37

Kampin metroasemalla tuli kuulutus että Ruoholahteen menevä poikkeuksellisesti raiteelle 1 eli idän suuntaan.

----------


## aki

6.4

Olisiko ollut alkoholilla osuutta tapahtuneeseen? http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...takeskuksessa/

----------


## vristo

Tänään, 14. huhtikuuta, menimme äitini kanssa metrolla Hakaniemestä Kamppiin noin klo 16.50-17.00. 

Idästä tuleva, Ruoholahden suuntaan menevä metrojuna oli jo Hakaniemeen tullessaan aivan täynnä, seisomalastissa. Hakaniemen asemallakin on todella runsaasti ko. junaan pyrkiviä asiakkaita ja metrojunaan sisään mentyämme, totesin tunnelman lähentelevän jo Kiinan kaupunkien vastineita (esim. Shanghai), joista minulla on kyllä runsaasti kokemusta metromatkustamisesta (ns. "sillit suolassa"). Toki kaakkoisaasialaisten suurkaupunkien metroissa kulkee vielä enemmän porukkaa, mutta kuitenkin tämänpäiväinen tilanne Helsingin metrossa hämmästytti minua; en ole koskaan matkustanut niin täydessä metrojunassa Helsingin metrossa.

Tilanne ei muuttunut juurikaan matkamme aikana, vaan asemalaitureilla oli runsaasti porukkaa matkaamassa metrolla lännen suuntaan ja vaikka porukkaa jäikin pois kyydistä oli uusia tulijoita runsaasti lisää. 

Juna oli täysimittainen, eikä vuorovälissäkään näyttänyt olevan mitään erityistä häiriötä tai muuta vastaavaa. 

En tosin nykyisin kulje usein metrolla ruuhka-aikaan nykyisin, kun olen yleensä arkisin töissä bussi ajamassa. 

Onko edellämainitun kaltainen tapaus siis nykyään ihan normaali ilmiö Helsingin metrossa ruuhka-aikaan? Tuossa tilanteessa ei siis kuusivaunuinen, täysimittainen metrojuna meinannut ei enää riittää. Mitenkähän sitten kun metrojunat ja asemat ovat yhden vaunuparin lyhyempiä?

----------


## zige94

> Onko edellämainitun kaltainen tapaus siis nykyään ihan normaali ilmiö Helsingin metrossa ruuhka-aikaan? Tuossa tilanteessa ei siis kuusivaunuinen, täysimittainen metrojuna meinannut ei enää riittää. Mitenkähän sitten kun metrojunat ja asemat ovat yhden vaunuparin lyhyempiä?


Kyllä ne nykyään ovat aika täynnä, yleensä kylläkin idän suuntaan. Tänää olin itse noin 19:50 tulossa Ruoholahdesta Hakaniemeen metrolla joka täyttyi jo Ruoholahdessa ihan täyteen, vaunuja oli vain neljä. Siinä sitten Rautatientorilla ja Kaisaniemessä jäi melkein kaikki matkustajat laiturille odottamaan seuraavaa joka tuli vasta 5minuutin päästä Hakaniemen näytön mukaan, eli oli kuitenkin ihan normaalit vuorovälit.

----------


## aki

> Tänään, 14. huhtikuuta, menimme äitini kanssa metrolla Hakaniemestä Kamppiin noin klo 16.50-17.00. 
> 
> Idästä tuleva, Ruoholahden suuntaan menevä metrojuna oli jo Hakaniemeen tullessaan aivan täynnä, seisomalastissa. Hakaniemen asemallakin on todella runsaasti ko. junaan pyrkiviä asiakkaita ja metrojunaan sisään mentyämme, totesin tunnelman lähentelevän jo Kiinan kaupunkien vastineita
> 
> Tilanne ei muuttunut juurikaan matkamme aikana, vaan asemalaitureilla oli runsaasti porukkaa matkaamassa metrolla lännen suuntaan ja vaikka porukkaa jäikin pois kyydistä oli uusia tulijoita runsaasti lisää. 
> 
> Juna oli täysimittainen, eikä vuorovälissäkään näyttänyt olevan mitään erityistä häiriötä tai muuta vastaavaa.  
> 
> Onko edellämainitun kaltainen tapaus siis nykyään ihan normaali ilmiö Helsingin metrossa ruuhka-aikaan? Tuossa tilanteessa ei siis kuusivaunuinen, täysimittainen metrojuna meinannut ei enää riittää. Mitenkähän sitten kun metrojunat ja asemat ovat yhden vaunuparin lyhyempiä?


Idästä tosiaan pyrkii paljon porukkaa länteen varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan, olisikin mielenkiintoista saada selvitys mihin ihmiset ovat kalasataman jälkeen matkalla? Suurin osa osa ruuhka-metroista purkautuu Kampissa ja Ruoholahdessa, varmasti länsimetro tulee tarpeeseen..

----------


## TL

Pe 15.4.11

Aamun ensimmäisen metron Mellunmäestä (5:25) keskimmäisen yksikön (137-138) moottori (matkustin vaunussa 137) ei toiminut koko matkalla ja molempien vaunujen vikalamput paloivat, eli olikohan koko yksikkö "pois pelistä". Sisävalot olivat päällä normaalisti.  Samoin ensimmäisen yksikön jommassa kummassa vaunussa vikalamppu paloi. Lähdöt olivat hyvin hitaita ja jarrutukset vinkuvia ja "pomppuisia".

----------


## sm3

Amerikkalaisvihamielinen nainen melskasi metrossa

----------


## Albert

26.5.: Metrovaunun keulassa edestä katsoen, numerosta vasemmalle,  HSL:n tunnus kaikkineen.
Onkos tämä uutta vai havainnoitsemattomuutta?

----------


## zige94

> 26.5.: Metrovaunun keulassa edestä katsoen, numerosta vasemmalle,  HSL:n tunnus kaikkineen.
> Onkos tämä uutta vai havainnoitsemattomuutta?


Uutta, muutama päivä sitten näin ekan kerran. Ihan keulassa on Helsingin vaakunan vieressä/alla sekä sivussa kuljetajan ikkunan yläpuolella. Ei näytä olevan vielä kaikissa mutta taitaa tulla.

----------


## Albert

> Uutta, muutama päivä sitten näin ekan kerran.


Kiitos tästä. Minulla jo alkoi melkein ns "sirittää".
SRS:n uutistoimittajana kun pitäisi kai tietää kaikki  :Wink: .

----------


## Albert

Eikös junakuulutuksissa aiemmin kuulutettu "Kaisaniemi" vain kerran?
Entä se, että asemien nimet ovat kilvissä erilaisella fontilla suomeksi ja rutsiksi, onko se uutta?

----------


## zige94

> Eikös junakuulutuksissa aiemmin kuulutettu "Kaisaniemi" vain kerran?
> Entä se, että asemien nimet ovat kilvissä erilaisella fontilla suomeksi ja rutsiksi, onko se uutta?


Kaisaniemi on ainakin kuulutettu vain kerran, onko tämä vai muuttunut? Kilpiin en ole huomiota kiinnittänyt.

----------


## Albert

> Kaisanieni on ainakin kuulutettu vain kerran, onko tämä vai muuttunut?


Kuulin tänään Kaisaniemi - Ka*jjss*aniemi.

Fonttierosta* esimerkki.*

----------


## zige94

> Kuulin tänään Kaisaniemi - Ka*jjss*aniemi.
> 
> Fonttierosta* esimerkki.*


En ole kyllä vastaavaa nähnyt muilla asemilla, en ainakaan muista. Voi olla että peruskorjauksien yhteydessä/kilpiä vaihdettaessa tulee juuri tuolla tavalla olemaan kyltit.

----------


## Albert

> En ole kyllä vastaavaa nähnyt muilla asemilla,


En nyt tarkkaan muista, kun en tehnyt muistiinpanoja. Mutta jotain Kamppi, Rautatientori, Kaisaniemi, Hakaniemi, Sörnäinen, Kulosaari, Herttoniemi, Siilitie -luokkaa.
Muualla kuin Kulosaaressa fonttiero ei koskenut niitä "peltiliuskoja", vain valokilpiä. Kalasatamassa en huomannut eroa.
Mielestäni ruotsinkielinen fontti on ainakin uudempi.

----------


## Albert

Heinäkuun helteillä:
Eihän M 100 -junissa ilmastointia ole. Mutta on raitisilmapuhaltimet ainakin kahdella nopeudella. Nekin ovat parempia kuin ei mitään.
Vaan kulkee junia, joissa ei " lehtikään liikahda". Onko kyseessä se, että puhaltimet eivät enää toimi?

Vanhaan hyvään aikaan 80-luvun helteillä kuskit panivat puhaltimen täysille, kun tultiin tunneliin. Ja pois päältä, kun tultiin taas tunnelista ulos. Vai laittoivatko automaatille?.
Joka tapauksessa vaunut jäähtyivät tunneliosuudella mukavasti.

----------


## MaZo

> Heinäkuun helteillä:
> Eihän M 100 -junissa ilmastointia ole. Mutta on raitisilmapuhaltimet ainakin kahdella nopeudella. Nekin ovat parempia kuin ei mitään.
> Vaan kulkee junia, joissa ei " lehtikään liikahda". Onko kyseessä se, että puhaltimet eivät enää toimi?
> 
> Vanhaan hyvään aikaan 80-luvun helteillä kuskit panivat puhaltimen täysille, kun tultiin tunneliin. Ja pois päältä, kun tultiin taas tunnelista ulos. Vai laittoivatko automaatille?.
> Joka tapauksessa vaunut jäähtyivät tunneliosuudella mukavasti.


Puhaltimet toimivat (siis ainakin pitäisi  :Smile:  ) termostaatilla eikä kuljettaja pysty vaikuttamaan asiaan mitenkään.

----------


## Albert

> Puhaltimet toimivat (siis ainakin pitäisi  ) termostaatilla eikä kuljettaja pysty vaikuttamaan asiaan mitenkään.


Se, että kuljettaja ei pysty vaikuttamaan, ei ollut totta 80 -luvulla!
Onhan niistä junista karsittu "tauhkaa" pois; vaikka valaistuksen automaattinen syttyminen/sammuminen. Taisivat olla turhan herkkiä laitteita.

----------


## hmikko

Mitä kummaa tässä on tapahtunut (kuva metron yhdysraiteesta Raitiotieseuran sivulla)? Näyttää ainakin tuon kuvan perusteella ikään kuin olisi jossain tullut plusmiinus yhden raideleveyden kokoinen kämmellys, jonka jäljiltä yhden pätkän oikea raide on linjassa toisen vasemman kanssa.

Tuleeko muuten yhdysraiteelle enemmänkin käyttöä kun Länsimetron raiteita aletaan rakentaa? Siis olettaen, että yhdysraiteen kiskot on saatu kohdilleen siihen mennessä.

----------


## Mikle

> Mitä kummaa tässä on tapahtunut (kuva metron yhdysraiteesta Raitiotieseuran sivulla)?


Lienee helpompaa ja nopeampaa mallata tuo sataman puoleinen pätkä raidetta nyt oikealle kohdille kuin väkisin yrittää sentilleen linjata huoltoraidetta osumaan. Huomioiden, että huoltoraidetta  on kaivettu pohjatöitä myöten pitkä pätkä ja ratahan ylittää noissa kohdin ajoväylän ym.




> Tuleeko muuten yhdysraiteelle enemmänkin käyttöä kun Länsimetron raiteita aletaan rakentaa? Siis olettaen, että yhdysraiteen kiskot on saatu kohdilleen siihen mennessä.


Muistan lukeneeni jostain, että juuri Länsimetron rakentamisen johdosta huoltoraiteen liikenne kasvaa moninkertaiseksi nykyiseen verrattuna.

Edit: Linkki. ELi tuo on se "jostain", josta sen olen lukenut  :Cool:

----------


## MaZo

> Mitä kummaa tässä on tapahtunut (kuva metron yhdysraiteesta Raitiotieseuran sivulla)? Näyttää ainakin tuon kuvan perusteella ikään kuin olisi jossain tullut plusmiinus yhden raideleveyden kokoinen kämmellys, jonka jäljiltä yhden pätkän oikea raide on linjassa toisen vasemman kanssa.


Ymmärtääkseni sataman puoleinen raide ei ole siinä missä sen pitäisi, joten siihen joudutaan pientä mutkaa vääntämään nyt jälkikäteen.

----------


## juhanahi

Viimeyönä kuskattiin vanhaa yhdysraidetta pitkin kiskokuorma uutta yhdysraidetta varten. http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2011-07-26

----------


## zige94

> Viimeyönä kuskattiin vanhaa yhdysraidetta pitkin kiskokuorma uutta yhdysraidetta varten. http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2011-07-26


Tiesitkö tästä etukäteen jo, vai satuitko sattumalta paikalle?  :Very Happy:  Mahtavia kuvia kuitenkin!  :Wink:  Olisinpa itsekkin nähnyt tämän!  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Metrojunat eivät pysähtyneet eilen iltapäivällä Hakaniemessä, syynä oli savunmuodostus liukuportaissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Metrojunien jarruttaminen Kulosaaren asemalle on edelleen vaikeata. Jarrutuksen loppuvaiheessa tulee aina nykäys, jonka voimakkuus vaihtelee kuljettajasta. Mistä tämä johtuu?

Antero

----------


## MaZo

> Metrojunien jarruttaminen Kulosaaren asemalle on edelleen vaikeata. Jarrutuksen loppuvaiheessa tulee aina nykäys, jonka voimakkuus vaihtelee kuljettajasta. Mistä tämä johtuu?
> 
> Antero


Laitureiden alkupäissä olevien väliaikaisten siltojen kohdilla on edelleen aukot virtakiskossa. Tasaisessa jarrutuksessa aukosta ei ole haittaa, koska jarrutusenergia pitää junassa virrat ja kuljettajia on ohjeistettu jarruttamaan kevyesti aukkojen yli. Siltojen kohdalla on kuitenkin 35 km/h rajoitus, joten nopeus putoaa jarrutuksen aikana joskus liian matalaksi ja loppupään vaunuparit menevät virrattomiksi. Tällöin sähköjarrutus lakkaa ja vaunupari siirtyy automaattisesti levyjarruille, josta aiheutuu nykimistä varsinkin kyseisessä vaunuparissa levyjarrun pienen viiveen vuoksi. Muutoksen huomaa myös muissa vaunupareissa, kun jarrutus kevenee hetkeksi.
Loppunykäys on myös suurempi, koska levyjarrulle aiemmin siirtynyt vaunupari reagoi eritavalla kuin normaalisti jarruttava. Normaalisti kuljettaja keventää jarrutusta juuri ennen levyjarrulle siirtymistä (n. 2 km/h nopeudessa), jolloin levyjarru jarruttaa pienimmällä jarruportaalla ja vältytään kovalta loppunykäykseltä. Kun levyjarru on valmiiksi päällä, pitää laskea mukaan paineilman paisunta-aika tai pysähdys tapahtuu haluttua suuremmalla jarrutusteholla. Junan etupäässä tämä on joskus havaittavissa, kun viimeisen vaunun voimakkaamman jarrutuksen vuoksi kytkimet joustavat ja vetävät pysähtyessä edellä olevia vaunuja hieman taaksepäin.

Toivottavasti selvisi edes jotain sekavasta selostuksesta huolimatta.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toivottavasti selvisi edes jotain sekavasta selostuksesta huolimatta.


Kiitos MaZo, minulle ainakin selvisi aivan täysin. Olin epäillytkin, että nykäys liittyy virtakiskon katkokseen. Mutta kun en tunne metrojunien tekniikkaa yksityiskohtaisesti, en keksinyt, mikä nykäyksen aiheuttaa. Onko siis niin, että ajojänitettä ei ole kytketty edes vaunuparin vaunusta toiseen? Ja siten tilapäissilloista muodostuu niin pitkä katkos, että yksittäinen vaunu jää hetkellisesti virrattomaksi.

Eikö jossain vaiheessa koko Kulosaaren aseman laituripituus ollut virraton? Tämä oli mahdollista, kun Kulosaaressa ei pysähdytty, vaan Kulosaari voitiin ohittaa rullaamalla.

Antero

----------


## MaZo

> Kiitos MaZo, minulle ainakin selvisi aivan täysin. Olin epäillytkin, että nykäys liittyy virtakiskon katkokseen. Mutta kun en tunne metrojunien tekniikkaa yksityiskohtaisesti, en keksinyt, mikä nykäyksen aiheuttaa. Onko siis niin, että ajojänitettä ei ole kytketty edes vaunuparin vaunusta toiseen? Ja siten tilapäissilloista muodostuu niin pitkä katkos, että yksittäinen vaunu jää hetkellisesti virrattomaksi.
> 
> Eikö jossain vaiheessa koko Kulosaaren aseman laituripituus ollut virraton? Tämä oli mahdollista, kun Kulosaaressa ei pysähdytty, vaan Kulosaari voitiin ohittaa rullaamalla.


Remontin aikana aukot ovat olleet kutakuinkin samat kuin tälläkin hetkellä. Keskustaan menevän raiteen aukkoa on käsittääkseni hieman lyhennetty ennen aseman avaamista, koska muuten viimeinen vaunupari olisi saattanut jäädä jännitteettömälle alueelle pysähdyksen ajaksi.
Vedon ottaminen oli kielletty koko laiturin mitalla keskustaan päin, koska aukon kohdalla sekin aiheuttaa nykimistä ja lisäksi valokaaria virroittimen irrotessa kiskosta. Raiteen lähtöopastin oli myös koko ajan toiminnassa, eli oli mahdollisuus, että juna olisi voinut joutua pysähtymään aseman kohdalle. Siksi koko laiturialue ei voinut olla jännitteetön.
Ajojännite ei kulje vaunuparista toiseen, osittain siksi, että sen vieminen automaattikytkimen yli olisi haastavaa. Lisäksi on laskettu, että vähintään yksi virroitin per vaunupari on kiinni virtakiskossa eikä virroitin kestä kuin yhden vaunuparin tarvitseman virran. Samasta syystä myös M300 jouduttaneen jakamaan ajojännitteen osalta kahteen osaan, toki apulaitteille tuleva virta voi kulkea koko junan läpi.
Kulosaari on tällä hetkellä poikkeus, eli jännitekatkoja linjaraiteella ei pitäisi olla eikä siten ajojännitteen viemistä vaunuparista toiseen tarvita.

----------


## risukasa

Tästä selostuksesta voi myös päätellä, etteivät metrojunat ota ajomoottoreiden magnetointivirtaa akuista vaan ainoastaan suoraan verkosta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tästä selostuksesta voi myös päätellä, etteivät metrojunat ota ajomoottoreiden magnetointivirtaa akuista vaan ainoastaan suoraan verkosta.


Ymmärtääkseni oikosulkumoottorit eivät tarvitse ulkoista magnetointivirtaa. Roottori saa tarvittavan magnetoitumisensa omasta pyörimisliikkeestään.

EDIT:
Googlailin vähän. Oikosulkumoottorikin tarvinnee jonkin ulkoisen herätemagnetoinnin, jotta pyörivä roottori ylipäätään magnetoituu. Kun virta on lähtenyt kulkemaan, ulkoista lähdettä ei enää tarvitse. Joissain toteutuksissa tuohon alkusysäykseen on riittänyt suhteellisen pieni kestomagneetti.

Onkos metrojunissa muuten jarruvastuksia (vai syöttääkö sähköjarrutus virran yksinomaan takaisin virtakiskoon)? Mikäli jarruvastuksia ei ole, niin sähköjarrua ei voi luonnollisestikaan käyttää ilman kontaktia virtakiskoon.

EDIT2:
Googlailin lisää. On jarruvastukset, eikä virtaa syötetä takaisin verkkoon.

----------


## risukasa

Totta, herätevirtaa nimenomaan. Nivelvaunuissa tuo virta otetaan akuista joten sähköjarru toimii ilman linjajännitettä.

----------


## rib

Kuvia uudesta metron yhdysraiteesta, yms:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1170477...yhdysraide_yms

----------


## Joonas Pio

Metrojen seisotusta kääntöraiteilla vältetään ilkivallan vuoksi:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ella-odottelua

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ymmärtääkseni sataman puoleinen raide ei ole siinä missä sen pitäisi, joten siihen joudutaan pientä mutkaa vääntämään nyt jälkikäteen.


Tässä kuva tuosta pienestä mutkasta: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...o/viesti/45645

----------


## SamiK

Uusi raide käytössä 7.9: 
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/46261/
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/46263/

----------


## aki

Tällaista ilkivaltaa harjoitettiin myöhään Maanantai-iltana http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...juna_jumiutui/ Kuinkakohan automaattimetron kanssa olisi tuossa tilanteessa toimittu?

----------


## tlajunen

> Tällaista ilkivaltaa harjoitettiin myöhään Maanantai-iltana http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...juna_jumiutui/ Kuinkakohan automaattimetron kanssa olisi tuossa tilanteessa toimittu?


Olisin jo pelkästään sen vuoksi halunnut olla kyydissä, että olisin nähnyt, miltä näyttää sähkösalami.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olisin jo pelkästään sen vuoksi halunnut olla kyydissä, että olisin nähnyt, miltä näyttää sähkösalami.


Liekö jotain sukua vanhalle kunnon ohmimakkaralle?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tällaista ilkivaltaa harjoitettiin myöhään Maanantai-iltana http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...juna_jumiutui/ Kuinkakohan automaattimetron kanssa olisi tuossa tilanteessa toimittu?


Automaatti olisi tottakai hoitanut tilanteen paljon paremmin, koska se on... öö... automaatti ja paljon parempi, ja sillä on lyhyemmät asemat ja lyhyemmät junat, ja se menee Espooseen, johon ei automaatitta saa ajaakaan. Ja automaatilla on myös laituriovet, läpinäkyvät sellaiset, niitä ei joka juna-asemalla olekaan, joten kyllä automaatti on parempi.

Että kyllä se on parempi!

----------


## SamiK

Tänään aamulla: Metrojuna matkasi ovi auki

----------


## zige94

10.10.

Metrojunat ajoivat Kalasataman metroaseman ohi vähän puoli viiden-viiden jälkeen päivällä kaasuvuodon takia, Kalasataman metroasema oli suljettuna kokonaan: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...vuodon_vuoksi/




> Metrojunat eivät pysähdy Kalasatamen asemalla, syynä maakaasuvuoto. Junat ajavat Kalasataman ohi pysähtymättä, muutoin liikenne on normaalia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Automaattimetro taisi olla käytössä viime perjantaina klo 16:30. Junien lähtöajat Kalasatamasta länteen olivat:

16:30
16:33
16:35
16:38
16:42
16:45
16:49

Eli automaattimetron käyttö päättyi klo 16:49 jolloin ilmeisesti myös virransyöttöjaksot palautettiin liian pitkiksi. Koska 4 minuuttia lyhyempää vuoroväliä ei voi ajaa kuin automaattimetrolla ja lyhennetyillä virransyöttöjaksoilla.  :Smile:  (Paitsi Pariisissa, Pietarissa, Moskovassa, menneisyyden Helsingissä...)

Mikähän häiriö tämän automaattiajon mahtoi aiheuttaa? Oliko tätä ennen ollut liikennöintikatko Englantilaiskallion hävityksen merkeissä? Ja toistuvatko nämä automaattiajojaksot nyt niin kauan kun räjäytystyöt jatkuvat?

Antero

----------


## zige94

> Automaattimetro taisi olla käytössä viime perjantaina klo 16:30. Junien lähtöajat Kalasatamasta länteen olivat:
> 
> 16:30
> 16:33
> 16:35
> 16:38
> 16:42
> 16:45
> 16:49
> ...


Viime syys-kevät aikataulussahan oli iltapäiväruuhka-aikaan merkitty pitkäksikin aikaa noin puoleksi tunniksi Itäkeskuksesta Ruoholahteen metrojunien lähtöajoiksi kolmen minuutin välein... Vai ajettiinko ne sitten neljän minuutin välein kuitenkin jolloin viimeisin tuollainen vuoro olisi kulkenut reilusti myöhässä? Ihme mutua kyllä tuo ettei 4minuutin välein voitaisi ajaa ilman automaattimetroa. Parhaimmillaan olen nähnyt jopa 2min välein tulevan. Anteron sarkasmi osuu kyllä oikeaan paikkaan, kuka HKL:n hemmo se nyt olikaan joka väittä alle 4min vuorovälin mahdottomaksi?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Parhaimmillaan olen nähnyt jopa 2min välein tulevan.


Viimeksi eilen kävi näin. Olin Herttoniemessä menossa keskustaan ja edellinen juna ehti juuri lähteä, mutta seuraava tuli jo 2 min. kuluttua, myös infotaulussa luki 0:02 heti sen päivityttyä.

----------


## juhanahi

> Viimeksi eilen kävi näin. Olin Herttoniemessä menossa keskustaan ja edellinen juna ehti juuri lähteä, mutta seuraava tuli jo 2 min. kuluttua, myös infotaulussa luki 0:02 heti sen päivityttyä.


Ottamatta kantaa mahdolliseen minimivuoroväliin (joka toki vaihtelee myös rataverkon kohdasta riippuen), niin muistutettakoot, ettei sitä voi laiturinäytön perusteella mitata. Näyttötaulun 0:02 kertoo ainoastaan, että kyseisellä hetkellä seuraavan junan aikataulunmukaiseen saapumisaikaan on aikaa 2:00...2:59 minuuttia. Kun aika on "kulunut loppuun", käytönohjaus tsekkaa missä se vuoro oikeasti on tulossa ja heittää uuden arvion peliin minuutin tarkkuudella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ottamatta kantaa mahdolliseen minimivuoroväliin (joka toki vaihtelee myös rataverkon kohdasta riippuen)...


Kun liikenne jossain kohtaa ruuhkautuu, syntyy kiertoon tilanne, jossa ennen ruuhkautumaa on pitkä vuoroväli ja sitten on ruuhkautuneiden junien lyhyet vuorovälit. Ja tilanne pyritään tasaamaan linjan päässä lähettämällä junat kiertoon taas tasaisin vuorovälein.

Mutta häiriintymättömässä liikenteessä vuorovälit ovat kaikkialla samat. Niiden on pakko olla, sillä joka kohdassa linjaa on kuljettava sama määrä vuoroja tunnissa. Jos Itäkeskuksestä lähtee 15 vuoroa tunnissa kohti Ruoholahtea, Ruoholahteen on pakko myös saapua 15 vuoroa, jolloin jokaisen väliaseman ohi kulkee myös sama 15 vuoroa tunnissa.

Tämä nyt ihan vain varmuuden vuoksi, ettei kellekään jää väärää käsitystä.

Antero

----------


## zige94

> Ottamatta kantaa mahdolliseen minimivuoroväliin (joka toki vaihtelee myös rataverkon kohdasta riippuen), niin muistutettakoot, ettei sitä voi laiturinäytön perusteella mitata. Näyttötaulun 0:02 kertoo ainoastaan, että kyseisellä hetkellä seuraavan junan aikataulunmukaiseen saapumisaikaan on aikaa 2:00...2:59 minuuttia. Kun aika on "kulunut loppuun", käytönohjaus tsekkaa missä se vuoro oikeasti on tulossa ja heittää uuden arvion peliin minuutin tarkkuudella.


Mutta jos sitä kännyn kellosta katsoo niin se 2minuuttia oikeasti on se 2minuuttia. Usein ollut sillein että metro seuraava metro on ollut edellisellä asemalla ja lähtenyt kohti seuraavaa kun edellinen juna lähtenyt seuraavalta liikkeelle. Asemavälihän tarkalleen jos katsoo niin on yleensä 1-1:30min, vaihtelee myös jonkun verran.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tämä nyt ihan vain varmuuden vuoksi, ettei kellekään jää väärää käsitystä.


Jeps. Vuoroväli-sana oli hieman huono valinta minulta. Tarkoitin toki, että vuorojen (junien) välinen hetkellinen ajallinen minimietäisyys vaihtelee rataverkon eri kohdissa opastinväleistä, ohiajovarojen pituuksista ja muista vastaavista tekijöistä riippuen. Tässä on myös yksi hyvä syy siihen, miksi aikataulun mukainen vuoroväli on pidempi kuin käytännössä koeteltu minimi.




> Mutta jos sitä kännyn kellosta katsoo niin se 2minuuttia oikeasti on se 2minuuttia.


Näin. Jonkinnäköinen sekuntikello on nimenomaan se väline, jolla se väli kuuluu mitata  :Smile: 


Ensi viikosta alkaen riittää muuten mahdollisista ja mahdottomista metron "vuoroväleistä" kiinnostuneilla kellotettavaa normaalia enemmän, kun metrojunankuljettajakurssin koulujunat alkavat taas ajaa vuorojunien välissä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella.

----------


## joboo

Tänään metro saapui 19.52 Kamppiin idän puoleiseille raiteelle. Ei kerrottu syytä miksi ei saatu oikeata raidetta.

----------


## aki

10.11

Metroliikenne on toistaiseksi poikki Itäkeskuksen ja Mellunmäen välillä, syynä on rikkoutunut juna Myllypuron aseman kohdalla http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/1...i_3018497.html
Huvittavia yksityiskohtia tuossa ylenaikaisen uutisessa, "rikkoutunut juna on tunnelissa hieman Myllypuron asemalta Kontulan suuntaan" eikös siinä rata kulje kallioleikkauksessa eikä tunnelissa :Smile:  Toinen kohta: "Rikkoutunut metrojuna on niin sanottua uudempaa, 1980-luvun alussa hankittua sarjaa. Vanhimmat junat ovat 1970-luvun lopulta" kyllähän kaikki M100-sarjan junat ovat sitä "vanhempaa" sarjaa, mukaanluettuna nokkajuna 101-106. M200-sarjan junat edustavat sitten sitä uutta sarjaa :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:09 ----------

Hs:n kuvien perusteella kyseessä on kuitenkin se uudempi, eli M200-sarjan juna http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n-katso_kuvat/ tätä sarjaa ei kylläkään ole hankittu 80-luvulla kuten YLE kirjoitti..

----------


## hylje

Vakava kysymys: Minkä takia junaa ei pyritä aina ajamaan seuraavalle asemalle asti, josta mahdollinen evakuaatio on huomattavan suoraviivaista?

----------


## SamiK

Mitäs automaattimetron aikana järjestelmä tekee? Pitää ovet kiinni vaikka vaunu olisi täynnä savua?

----------


## aki

> Mitäs automaattimetron aikana järjestelmä tekee? Pitää ovet kiinni vaikka vaunu olisi täynnä savua?


Tottahan matkustajat saisivat hätätilanteessa junan ovet auki itsekin manuaalisesti, M100-sarjassa kytkin on ainakin sijoitettu ovien yläpuolella olevaan koteloon, M200-sarjan junista en ole varma miten ovien hätäavaus tapahtuu? Itseäni mietityttää eniten se, kuinka tällaisessa tilanteessa (esim. tulipalo ja savunmuodostus) informaatio toimii? saadaanko rikkoutuneen junan matkustajille kuulutuksia ja toimintaohjeita valvomosta kun ei kuljettaja ole niitä antamassa? Kuinka yhteydet rikkoutuneeseen junaan on varmistettu jos junaan tulee esimerkiksi sähkövika? Jotenkin tuntuu vaan luotettavammalta kun tietää että junassa on oikea ihminen joka tietää miten poikkeustilanteissa toimitaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> M200-sarjan junista en ole varma miten ovien hätäavaus tapahtuu?


Ulkomuistista ennen muiden tiskiinfaktanlänttäämisiä sanoisin, että niissä on ovenpielessä repäistävä muovilärpäke, jonka alla on avauskahva. Tai sitten sotken Variotrameihin. Tai sitten niissäkään ei ole sellaista.  :Smile: 





> Jotenkin tuntuu vaan luotettavammalta kun tietää että junassa on oikea ihminen joka tietää miten poikkeustilanteissa toimitaan.


Vaikkakin toki katson maailmaa omanväristen linssien läpi, niin ehdottoman samaa mieltä.

----------


## Markku K

> Vakava kysymys: Minkä takia junaa ei pyritä aina ajamaan seuraavalle asemalle asti, josta mahdollinen evakuaatio on huomattavan suoraviivaista?


Juna pyritään aina ajamaan seuraavalle asemalle  :Exclamation:  
Jos tämä ei ole mahdollista, niin pyritään peruuttamaan edelliselle asemalle. Tässä po. tapauksessa juna vikaantui siten, että se saatiin liikkeelle noin puolen tunnin päästä päivystävän vaununkorjaajan (kikkamies) avustuksella.
Tuossa kuvia "tunnelista"  :Cool:  http://gallery.mkkm.fi/112/2011-11-1...G_2162.jpg.php

----------


## zige94

> Ulkomuistista ennen muiden tiskiinfaktanlänttäämisiä sanoisin, että niissä on ovenpielessä repäistävä muovilärpäke, jonka alla on avauskahva. Tai sitten sotken Variotrameihin. Tai sitten niissäkään ei ole sellaista.


Tuollaiset juuri M200 -sarjassa on  :Smile:

----------


## juhanahi

> Ulkomuistista ennen muiden tiskiinfaktanlänttäämisiä sanoisin, että niissä on ovenpielessä repäistävä muovilärpäke, jonka alla on avauskahva. Tai sitten sotken Variotrameihin. Tai sitten niissäkään ei ole sellaista.


Variotrameissa on juu muovilärpäke ja sen alla avauskahva, M200:ssa puolestaan kahva on suoraan näkösällä ovenpielessä, ollen rakenteeltaan punainen metallilärpäke  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Juna pyritään aina ajamaan seuraavalle asemalle  
> Jos tämä ei ole mahdollista, niin pyritään peruuttamaan edelliselle asemalle. Tässä po. tapauksessa juna vikaantui siten, että se saatiin liikkeelle noin puolen tunnin päästä päivystävän vaununkorjaajan (kikkamies) avustuksella.


Miksi junaa ei työnnetty seuraavalle asemalle? Onko Helsingin metrossa työntäminen ylipäätään mahdollista?

----------


## juhanahi

> Miksi junaa ei työnnetty seuraavalle asemalle? Onko Helsingin metrossa työntäminen ylipäätään mahdollista?


Kyllähän se mahdollista on, mutta vikaantuneen junan työntämistä/hinaamista toisella junalla käytetään ratkaisukeinona vasta sitten, jos muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole. Tässä tilanteessahan vikaantunut juna saatiin kuitenkin verrattain nopeasti matkakuntoiseksi. Työntöoperaatio olisi kuitenkin vaatinut lukuisia pieniä valmistelutoimenpiteitä molemmissa junissa, sekä huomattavasti enemmän sumplimista ja radioliikennettä kuljettajien ja valvomon kesken, joten ei sekään ihan parissa minuutissa olisi onnistunut.

----------


## juhanahi

Vaihteeksi pieni metrohavainto (23.11.), olkoot se esimerkkinä sujuvasta häiriötilanteiden hallinnasta Helsingin oranssilla leveäraiderautatiellä  :Smile: 

Puolenpäivän kieppeillä yhdessä junassa ilmeni jarruongelma. Viallinen vaunupari saatiin sopivasti jätettyä Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelle odottamaan hinausta varikolle. Vuoron kaksi muuta vaunuparia jatkoivat normaalisti Ruoholahteen, jossa junaan kytkettiin kolmanneksi vaunupariksi yksi metrokuskikurssin koulujunista. Viasta kärsineen vuoron lähtö Ruoholahdesta takaisin idän suuntaan myöhästyi lopulta ainoastaan viisi minuuttia. 


(P.S. Vielä kerkeää tällä erää muutamana päivänä bongaamaan vuorojunien välissä suhaavia kuskikurssin koulujunia. Niitä pitäisi näkymän liikenteessä ainakin 24.11., 28.11., 29.11 ja 1.12. noin kello 10-13.30 välillä. Sen jälkeen joulukuun alkupuolella enää vähemmissä määrin ja epäsäännöllisemmin.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> (P.S. Vielä kerkeää tällä erää muutamana päivänä bongaamaan vuorojunien välissä suhaavia kuskikurssin koulujunia. Niitä pitäisi näkymän liikenteessä ainakin 24.11., 28.11., 29.11 ja 1.12. noin kello 10-13.30 välillä. Sen jälkeen joulukuun alkupuolella enää vähemmissä määrin ja epäsäännöllisemmin.)


No niin kerkesi. Ja koska kurssijuna ajoi sen vuoron aikataulua, jolla piti matkustamani Hakaniemeen vaihtamaan ysin ratikkaan, niin sitten myöhästyin ysistä ja tilaisuudesta, jonne olin matkalla. Tuleeko minun siis olla onnellinen tulevaisuudesta, jossa metrokuljettajia ei enää ole eikä kouluteta?  :Wink: 

Toinen kurssijuna tuli keskustan suunnasta sitten vastaan ennen kuin pääsin vuorovaunuun.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> No niin kerkesi. Ja koska kurssijuna ajoi sen vuoron aikataulua, jolla piti matkustamani Hakaniemeen vaihtamaan ysin ratikkaan, niin sitten myöhästyin ysistä ja tilaisuudesta, jonne olin matkalla. Tuleeko minun siis olla onnellinen tulevaisuudesta, jossa metrokuljettajia ei enää ole eikä kouluteta?


Heh, kysymykseesi en osaa vastata  :Very Happy: , mutta itse tilanteeseen kommenttina:

Koulujunilla ei ole aikataulua, vaan ne ajavat vuorojunien välissä siten kun liikenteenohjaus niitä sinne laittaa kulkemaan, ja tarvittaessa väistelevät matkustajaliikennettä kääntöraiteilla sekä IK:n keski- ja syöttöraiteilla. Muutenkin koulujunat pyritään yleensä luikauttamaan linjalle vuorojunan perään heti kuin asetinlaite sen sallii, jolloin mieluummin koulujuna joutuu hidastelemaan ja välillä pysähtelemäänkin punaisilla opastimilla, kun taas hivenen pidemmällä marginaalilla perässä tuleva seuraava vuorojuna pääsee ajamaan mahdollisimman normaalisti. Tätä myös edesauttaa se, että koulujunat ovat asemapysähdyksissään varsin nopeita, ja tarvittassa voivat ottaa kaulaa perässä tulevaan vuorojunaan ohittamalla jonkun aseman pysähtymättä (35 km/h).

Näin siis ideaalitilanteessa, tokihan liikennöinnissä on niin monta muuttujaa, että koulujunatkin saattavat joskus olla osasyynä pieniin myöhästymisiin. Veikkaan kuitenkin, että tässä tapauksessa vuorojuna on todennäköisimmin ollut jostain tavanomaisesta omasta syystään pari minuuttia myöhässä, ja juuri tässä raossa on nyt sitten sattunut kulkemaan yksi neljästä koulujunasta.

(PS. Mistähän kellonajoista puhutaan?  :Smile:  )

----------


## Antero Alku

> (PS. Mistähän kellonajoista puhutaan?  )


Olin Itiksen asemalla noin 11:20. Koulujuna tuli silloin, kun laiturinäytön mukaan piti tulla vuorojuna. Myöhästyin ysistä Hakaniemessä minuutin - siis pysäkkinäytön seuraavan vuoron saapumisajan perusteella.

En moiti kuljettajakoulutusta, pakkohan siellä seassa on ajaa. Mutta tämä opettaa ainakin kahdesta asiasta:

1. Ei ole fiksua, että normaaliliikenteen vuoroväli käyttää lähes kaiken ratakapasiteetin. Väliin ei mahdu mitään, ja aina silloin tällöin on jotain, mikä vaatisi joustoa.

2. Vaihtamiseen perustuvassa joukkoliikenteessä häiriöiden vaikutus korostuu moninkertaiseksi. Ei minulla olisi ollut ongelmaa saapua määränpäähän edes 4 minuuttia eli yksi metron normivuoroväli myöhemmin kuin olin aikataululupauksen mukaan saapumassa. Mutta nyt minuutin viivästys kertautui noin kymmeneksi minuutiksi. Varma aikataulu vaihtojärjestelmässä, jossa vaihtoja ei synkata, on jokaisen nousun ajoaika + jokaisen vaihdon seuraavan nousun vuorovälit + jokaisen nousun suurin mahdollinen myöhässä kulku. Vaihtojen synkkauksella saadaan tästä paljon pois, mutta asiasta ei täällä välitetä. Ei siis ihme, että autoilu menestyy.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> No niin kerkesi. Ja koska kurssijuna ajoi sen vuoron aikataulua, jolla piti matkustamani Hakaniemeen vaihtamaan ysin ratikkaan, niin sitten myöhästyin ysistä ja tilaisuudesta, jonne olin matkalla. Tuleeko minun siis olla onnellinen tulevaisuudesta, jossa metrokuljettajia ei enää ole eikä kouluteta? 
> Antero


No olisit pysäyttänyt koulujunan ja hypännyt kyytiin, ja sanonut "Hakaniemeen"  :Exclamation:  
Olisivat ottaneet. Ja jos jostain syystä eivät, niin olisit sanonut "ettekö tiedä kuka olen!"  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 
Vien sinut hyvitykseksi ajelulle metrovarikolle joku päivä. Sovitaan yv:llä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No olisit pysäyttänyt koulujunan ja hypännyt kyytiin, ja sanonut "Hakaniemeen"  
> Olisivat ottaneet. Ja jos jostain syystä eivät, niin olisit sanonut "ettekö tiedä kuka olen!"  
> Vien sinut hyvitykseksi ajelulle metrovarikolle joku päivä. Sovitaan yv:llä.


Pysähtyihän se pysäyttämättäkin, mutta laiturin länsipäähän ja minä seisoin itäpäässä, koska olin matkalla ulos itäpään uloskäynin kautta Hakaniemessä. Ja lukihan siinä junassa, ettei ole matkustajille. Onneksi, muutenhan laiturillinen ihmisiä olisi juossut junan perään ja tullut vihaisiksi, kun juna olisi lähtenyt juuri kun pääsivät kohdalle. Uskon myös, että olisin saanut täysin asianmukaisen ja oikean vastauksen kysymykseen siitä, etteivätkö tiedä, kuka olen. Eli emme tiedä. Sillä ei tarvikaan tietää.  :Smile:  Mutta käydään vaan metrovarikolla, se on ihan kivaa muutenkin.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Ja lukihan siinä junassa, ettei ole matkustajille. Onneksi, muutenhan laiturillinen ihmisiä olisi juossut junan perään ja tullut vihaisiksi, kun juna olisi lähtenyt juuri kun pääsivät kohdalle.


Näitä juoksijoita muuten riittää silti melkein joka asemalle, vaikka kuinka olisi juna pimeänä ja EI MATKUSTAJILLE -tekstit kilvissä... Sen nyt vielä voi ymmärtää, jos portaista ilman näköyhteyttä joku ottaa pari juoksuaskelta, tai joku nousee pelkän junan äänen perusteella penkiltä, mutta se on jo vähän käsittämättömämpää, että pimeän junan ovinappeja täytyy painella liikkeellelähtöön asti, eikä siltikään mitkään kellot soita päässä, ettei tähän junaan nyt taida päästä... Mutta siinähän sitä ovinapeissa roikutaan, vaikka junassa ei ole ketään, eikä kukaan muukaan näytä pääsevän junaan sisälle. Innokkaimmat ovat vielä tehostaneet sisäänpääsypyrkimyksiään sateenvarjolla mätkien  :Laughing:

----------


## hmikko

Rakkaan Johtajan kupsahtamisesta kertovien uutisten yhteydessä havaitsin, että sekä Helsingin että Pjongjangin metrossa on tällä haavaa kaksi linjaa ja 17 asemaa. Pjongjangin linjoilla tosin ei ole yhteistä osuutta ja linjat ovat kokonaan maan alla. Matkustajia siellä on Wikipedian tiedon mukaan ainakin ajoittain kolminkertaisesti Helsingin päivittäisten nousujen määrä, mutta luemma sähkö on useinkin katkolla.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyongyang_Metro

----------


## Antero Alku

> Matkustajia siellä on Wikipedian tiedon mukaan ainakin ajoittain kolminkertaisesti Helsingin päivittäisten nousujen määrä, mutta luemma sähkö on useinkin katkolla.


Pjongjang onkin Rakkaan johtajan johtaman paratiisin pääkaupunki, jossa ei ole kansalaisilla ja kaupunkilaisilla autoja. Internetistä löytyvien kuvien perusteella metron kanssa kilpailee käytännössä vain ratikoita. Valitkaamme mekin itsellemme seuraavissa vaaleissa rakas johtaja, joka poistaa meiltä autot ja saa metron matkustajamäärän kolminkertaistumaan. Tai no jaa, ei se kolminkertaistu, koska joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus idässä on jo nyt enemmän kuin kolmannes.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Valitkaamme mekin itsellemme seuraavissa vaaleissa rakas johtaja, joka poistaa meiltä autot


 :Eek: 

...mutta mieluusti kuitenkin pitää sähköt töpselissä ja virtakiskossa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Rakkaan Johtajan kupsahtamisesta kertovien uutisten yhteydessä havaitsin, että sekä Helsingin että Pjongjangin metrossa on tällä haavaa kaksi linjaa ja 17 asemaa. Pjongjangin linjoilla tosin ei ole yhteistä osuutta ja linjat ovat kokonaan maan alla. Matkustajia siellä on Wikipedian tiedon mukaan ainakin ajoittain kolminkertaisesti Helsingin päivittäisten nousujen määrä, mutta luemma sähkö on useinkin katkolla.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyongyang_Metro


 Jep, sähkökatkoksia on aivan joka päivä useita kappaleita ja kestoiltaan yleensä 5-30 min/kpl. Lippu on jopa pohjoiskorealaisille erittäin edullinen, ameriikan valuuttana $0,03. Kuitenkin pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan ei välttämättä mahdu kyytiin. Yöllä metro on kiinni kuten Helsingissäkin. Lisäksi, jos internetin huhuja on uskominen, arki-iltaisin metro saatetaan sulkea normaalia aikaisemmin energian säästämiseksi.



> Pjongjang onkin Rakkaan johtajan johtaman paratiisin pääkaupunki, jossa ei ole kansalaisilla ja kaupunkilaisilla autoja. Internetistä löytyvien kuvien perusteella metron kanssa kilpailee käytännössä vain ratikoita. Valitkaamme mekin itsellemme seuraavissa vaaleissa rakas johtaja, joka poistaa meiltä autot ja saa metron matkustajamäärän kolminkertaistumaan.


Itse asiassa auton saa siellä ostaa, mutta kaupungin alueelta poistuminen vaatii perustellun erikoisluvan. Lisäksi erittäin harvalla siellä on varaa autoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään noin klo 14:32 Vuosaaresta keskustaan matkalla ollut juna käytti Itäkeskuksessa keskiraidetta. Juna ajoi ensin välin PuotilaItäkeskus niin hissukseen, että raiteen kallistuksen vuoksi sohvalla oli jopa hankala istua. Kuljettaja ilmoitti poikkeuslaiturista ennakkoon ja kertoi, että juna jatkaa kyllä matkaa, joten ei huolta. 3-raiteen kyltit lupasivat seuraavan junan saapuvan 3 minuutin kuluttua. Useat laiturilla olleet junaa odottavat ihmiset eivät ymmärtäneet nousta 2-raiteen junaan vaan jäivät odottamaan seuraavaa.

Mikähän mahtoi olla järjestelyn syy?

Antero

PS: Extra-havaintona vielä, että Kulosaaren aseman itäpään lähituntumassa olevan Itäväylän keskustaan johtavan ajoradan bussipysäkin länsipäässä oli pysäköitynä henkilöauto, jonka keula oli kohti Herttoniemeä. Ei siis metrohavainto, mutta havainto metrosta.  :Smile:

----------


## juhanahi

> Mikähän mahtoi olla järjestelyn syy?


En nyt ihan heti keksi ehdottaa muuta järkevää arvausta kuin sen, että kyseisen Vuosaaren junan edelle Mellunmäestä tuleva vuoro on ollut myöhässä. PT-IK -liruttelu lie johtunut punaisesta Itäkeskuksen tulo-opastimesta, jota kuski on lähestynyt hissukseen. Liikenteenohjaaja on sitten päättänyt hivenen nopeuttaa tilannetta ottamalla Vuosaaren junan keskilaituriin. Siihen on kaiketi saanut kulkutien muodostettua aikaisemmin, kun ei ole tarvinnut odottaa IK3:n ja sen lähtöopastimen ohiajovaran vapautumista. 

Tai voihan tälle joku muukin syy löytyä, mutta laitan lanttini likoon tämän puolesta.

----------


## kuke

> Liikenteenohjaaja on sitten päättänyt hivenen nopeuttaa tilannetta ottamalla Vuosaaren junan keskilaituriin. Siihen on kaiketi saanut kulkutien muodostettua aikaisemmin, kun ei ole tarvinnut odottaa IK3:n ja sen lähtöopastimen ohiajovaran vapautumista.


Epäilen samaa ja melkein voisin arvata liikenteenohjaajankin, joka on ollut puikoissa.  :Wink: 

Yllä olevasta syystä olisi järkevämpää poikkeusliikennekesinä, siis silloin kun jommallekummalle haaralle on erillisliikenne ja vaihto Itäkeskuksessa, järjestää pendelijuna juuri Vuosaareen. Käytännössä asia kuitenkin on kaatunut matkustajapalautteeseen. Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren matkustajat kun ovat toivoneet vuorottelua vaihtorumbaan. Lisäsekunnit olisivat tärkeitä silloin, kun junat ovat poikkeusliikenteessä myöhässä ja aikataulua pyritään saamaan kiinni.

Monta kertaa esimerkiksi kesällä 2007 tuli Mellunmäestä Itäkeskukseen tullessa seisottua ihan turhaan punaisissa, kun pendelöitiin Mellunmäkeen ja kulkutiet olivat "turhaan" ristikkäisiä.

Metro oli mukava työnantaja. Onnea urallesi!  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

Ei Vuosaaren haaran tarvitsisi pendeli olla, kunhan Vuosaaresta keskustaan päin kulkeva raide menisi suoraan Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelle. Toki yhteys 3-laiturille jätettäisiin siltä varalta, että keskiraide on varattu vaikkapa varikolle kulkevien vaunujen kokoamiseen. Käytännössä muutos pitäisi tehdä niin, että Mellunmäen raide uudelleenrakennettaisiin jyrkemmin 3-laiturille ja Vuosaaren rataa vain hiukan muotoiltaisiin Itäkeskuksen päästä, sillä Vuosaareen raiteen siirtämisen kannalta Itäkeskus-->Myllypuro-risteävä raide olisi tiellä. Varsinkin viime vuoden puolella lukemattomia junia Mellunmäestä oli joutunut pysähdyksissä Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välissä punaisissa valoissa.

----------


## kuke

> Ei Vuosaaren haaran tarvitsisi pendeli olla, kunhan Vuosaaresta keskustaan päin kulkeva raide menisi suoraan Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelle. Toki yhteys 3-laiturille jätettäisiin siltä varalta, että keskiraide on varattu vaikkapa varikolle kulkevien vaunujen kokoamiseen. Käytännössä muutos pitäisi tehdä niin, että Mellunmäen raide uudelleenrakennettaisiin jyrkemmin 3-laiturille ja Vuosaaren rataa vain hiukan muotoiltaisiin Itäkeskuksen päästä, sillä Vuosaareen raiteen siirtämisen kannalta Itäkeskus-->Myllypuro-risteävä raide olisi tiellä. Varsinkin viime vuoden puolella lukemattomia junia Mellunmäestä oli joutunut pysähdyksissä Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välissä punaisissa valoissa.


Ahaa, en tarkoittanut aivan tällaistä uudelleenrakentamiskuviota, vaan muistelin menneitä poikkeusliikennekesiä. 

Kuvaamasi kaltainen liikennöinti olisi mahdollista jo nyt. Siihen tuskin normaaliliikennöinnissä vakituisesti lähdetään, koska matkustajien kannalta on yksinkertaisinta, että junat lähtevät aina samalta raiteelta kohti keskustaa. Kakkoiselta pitää myös lähteä jatkamaan matkaa keskustaa kohti sivulle olevan vaihteen kautta ja tämä hidastaa jonkun verran junan kulkua. Normaaliliikenteessä keskelle ajattaminen Vuosaaresta on harvoin edullista, koska keskustaan mentäessä takana tuleva Mellunmäen vuoro joutuu pysähtymään jokatapauksessa punaisiin viimeistään Kulosaaren sillalla. Joskus toki on mukava, kun Vuosaaresta tulevia Itäkeskuksessa poisjääviä matkustajia palvellaan ajattamalla juna kakkoseen. Tässäkin siis toisen etu on toisen haitta: edellä Antero kuvasi joidenkin keskustaan menevien matkustajien jääneen laiturille, kun juna keskustaan ei lähtenytkään totutusti kolmosraiteelta.




> Itäkeskus-->Myllypuro-risteävä raide olisi tiellä.


Voi olla että ymmärsin sinut väärin, mutta IK1:stä lähtevä raide Mellunmäkeen alittaa Vuosaaresta tulevan raiteen eritasoratkaisun ansiosta.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tänään noin klo 14:32 Vuosaaresta keskustaan matkalla ollut juna käytti Itäkeskuksessa keskiraidetta.


Historia vissiin toistaa itseään, sillä satuin tänään olemaan tämän 14.32 IK:seen saapuvan Vuosaaren junan puikoissa, ja kas kummaa, keskiraidetta käytettiin tänäänkin. Nyt ainakin syy oli satavarmasti juurikin tuo edellisen mellunmäkeläisen myöhästyminen, pientä teknistä häikkää kuulemma. Oli kuitenkin juuri päässyt IK3:sta pois kun ajoin keskelle. Tällä kertaa asemakuulutukset olivat ilmeisesti menneet nappiin, sillä laiturillinen ihmisiä odotteli junaa saapuvaksi naamat keskiraiteelle päin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ahaa, en tarkoittanut aivan tällaistä uudelleenrakentamiskuviota, vaan muistelin menneitä poikkeusliikennekesiä. 
> 
> Kuvaamasi kaltainen liikennöinti olisi mahdollista jo nyt. Siihen tuskin normaaliliikennöinnissä vakituisesti lähdetään, koska matkustajien kannalta on yksinkertaisinta, että junat lähtevät aina samalta raiteelta kohti keskustaa. Kakkoiselta pitää myös lähteä jatkamaan matkaa keskustaa kohti sivulle olevan vaihteen kautta ja tämä hidastaa jonkun verran junan kulkua. Normaaliliikenteessä keskelle ajattaminen Vuosaaresta on harvoin edullista, koska keskustaan mentäessä takana tuleva Mellunmäen vuoro joutuu pysähtymään jokatapauksessa punaisiin viimeistään Kulosaaren sillalla. Joskus toki on mukava, kun Vuosaaresta tulevia Itäkeskuksessa poisjääviä matkustajia palvellaan ajattamalla juna kakkoseen. Tässäkin siis toisen etu on toisen haitta: edellä Antero kuvasi joidenkin keskustaan menevien matkustajien jääneen laiturille, kun juna keskustaan ei lähtenytkään totutusti kolmosraiteelta.


 Iso kyltti vain "Junat molemmilta puolilta keskustaan" tms. En usko, että olisi vaikea opetella edes kantapään kautta, kun joka toinen juna lähtisi toiselta laiturilta.



> Voi olla että ymmärsin sinut väärin, mutta IK1:stä lähtevä raide Mellunmäkeen alittaa Vuosaaresta tulevan raiteen eritasoratkaisun ansiosta.


Niin, mutta Vuosaaren keskustaan menevä rata yhdistyy Mellunmäestä keskustaan tulevaan, joten nykyinen silta ei auta mitään siltä osin.

----------


## kuke

> *Itäkeskus-->Myllypuro-risteävä raide* olisi tiellä. Varsinkin viime vuoden puolella lukemattomia junia Mellunmäestä oli joutunut pysähdyksissä Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välissä punaisissa valoissa.





> Voi olla että ymmärsin sinut väärin, mutta IK1:stä lähtevä raide Mellunmäkeen alittaa Vuosaaresta tulevan raiteen eritasoratkaisun ansiosta.





> Niin, mutta Vuosaaren keskustaan menevä rata yhdistyy Mellunmäestä keskustaan tulevaan, joten nykyinen silta ei auta mitään siltä osin.


Eli vahvistan epäilykseni. Ymmärsin sinut väärin. Tämä vaan todistaa jälleen kerran sen, miten vaikea on keskustella raidejärjestelyistä ilman kuvaa.

----------


## Compact

> Tämä vaan todistaa jälleen kerran sen, miten vaikea on keskustella raidejärjestelyistä ilman kuvaa.


Eikö tästä Raitiotieseuran kartasta esimerkiksi olisi apuja: 
http://raitio.org/metro/picts/kartat/m_kaavio_08.gif

----------


## zige94

3.1.

Klo 14:27 tuli tälläinen poikkeusliikennetiedote s-postiin: Metrojuna rikkoutui Kulosaaren asemalle matkalla Mellunmäkeen. Junaliikenne myöhässä n 15 min

----------


## Dakkus

> 3.1.
> 
> Klo 14:27 tuli tälläinen poikkeusliikennetiedote s-postiin: Metrojuna rikkoutui Kulosaaren asemalle matkalla Mellunmäkeen. Junaliikenne myöhässä n 15 min


Olin Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen välissä metrossa, kun tästä tuli tieto. Metro joutui odottelemaan aikansa ennen kuin pääsi Hakaniemen asemalle, jossa sitten kapusin maan pinnalle ja hommauduin busseilla Kulosaareen. Kalasataman ja Kulosaaren välillä huomasin pohjoisella raiteella länteen päin näyttävän (eli itään ajaville metroille tarkoitetun) opastimen näyttävän vihreää. Pahalainen metro vaan taisi päästä luikahtamaan vasenta ohi ennen kuin olin ehtinyt juosta Itäväylän pysäkiltä asemalaiturille, jossa olin 14:49. Eteläisellä raiteella seisoi pimeänä M200-juna (jossa etummaisessa yksikössä vaunu 222) kilvin "Ei matkustajille". Se lähti kohti itää kello 14:50 (tai ehkä :51 ensimmäisillä sekunteilla). Klo 14:53 nappasin kännykälläni kuvan saapumassa olleesta metrosta, joka jäi Kulosaaren tulotolpalle seisomaan ja oli seissyt siinä jo hyvän aikaa, kun kuvan nappasin. Vielä minuutin se siinä pysyi, ennen kuin lähti liikkeelle ja pääsi laituriin. Kulosaaressa nousin vaunuun, jossa oli samat matkustajat kuin vaunussa josta olin Hakaniemessä poistunut ja jatkoin matkaani kohti itää. Juna ajoi selvästi madallettua nopeutta, joka kuitenkin tuntui nopeammalta kuin 35 km/h.

Muutama asia tässä herättää mielenkiintoni: Ensinnäkin, miksi metro jäi Kulosaaren tulotolpalle useammaksi minuutiksi, vaikka raide oli ollut vapaa jo useamman minuutin ajan? Toiseksi, Hakaniemen ja Kulosaaren välillä on ilmeisesti ollut kolme metrojunaa, koska Hakaniemeenkin pääsyä joutui odottelemaan ja sekä rikkoutunut juna, että Hakaniemeen odottamalla päässyt olivat matkalla Mellunmäkeen.

Mietin siis sitä, että miten herkästi HKL-ML lähtee vetämään junia väärän suunnan raiteelle. Ajoiko toinen metro Kulosaaren tulolle asti, peräytteli siltä vaihteelle asti ja ohitti sitten Kulosaaren väärällä vai reagoitiinko metrovalvomossa niin nopeasti, että juna saatiin vielä ohjattua saman tien pohjoiselle raiteelle? Aikaahan metron hajoamisesta puolenvaihtopäätökseen on ollut vain luokkaa kaksi minuuttia, jos perässä tullut Vuosaaren metro ei vielä ollut ehtinyt ohittamaan puolenvaihtopaikkaa. Toisaalta, miten herkästi HKL-ML lähtee peräyttelemään junaa puolenvaihtopaikalle?

----------


## juhanahi

> Ensinnäkin, miksi metro jäi Kulosaaren tulotolpalle useammaksi minuutiksi, vaikka raide oli ollut vapaa jo useamman minuutin ajan?


Kulkutien muodostaminen KS1-raiteelle vaatii ainakin sen, että myös lähtöopastimen jälkeinen ohiajovara vapautuu. Paikalla on alamäkeä, joten ohiajovaran pituus lienee ehkä jotain 400 metrin luokkaa. On sille ihan joku laskentakaavakin olemassa, mutta ei nyt ole tässä käsillä. 

Tämä ei varmaan selitä koko viivettä, mutta johtuisiko sitten loppu siitä, että syystä tai toisesta käytönohjaus ei ole hakenut automaattisesti asetinlaitteelta kulkutietä perässä tulleelle junalle, ja liikenteenohjaajalta on mennyt tovi, ennen kuin on ehtinyt ja hoksannut tuon kulkutien tehdä.




> Mietin siis sitä, että miten herkästi HKL-ML lähtee vetämään junia väärän suunnan raiteelle.


Päätökseen vaikuttavat ainakin häiriön paikka (ovatko poikkeuskulkutiet enemmän vai vähemmän sujuvasti käytettäviä), esitietojen tarkkuus ja niiden perusteella muodostuva arvio häiriön kestosta, sekä varmasti jonkin verran myös valvomossa olevan liikenteenohjaajan luonne (katsellaanko hetki vai tehdäänkö heti?).

KS1 on sikäli otollinen paikka hajoavalle junalle, että se voidaan ohittaa siirtymällä Kalasataman aseman itäpuolella olevista vaihteista pohjoiselle raiteelle, ja välittömästi Kulosaaren aseman jälkeen päästään taas palaamaan normaalille eteläiselle puolelle. Eli voi siis hyvinkin olla, että tässä tilanteessa on aika ripeästikin tehty ohittamispäätös.




> Ajoiko toinen metro Kulosaaren tulolle asti, peräytteli siltä vaihteelle asti ja ohitti sitten Kulosaaren väärällä


Tätä en oikein jaksa uskoa, sillä Kulosaaren tulolta olisi pitänyt peruuttaa Kalasataman asemalle asti. Peruuttaessa suurin sallittu nopeus on 10 km/h, eikä tässä tilanteessa ja tuossa ajassa kuski varmastikaan ole ruvennut radan kautta kävelemään junan toiseen päähän. 




> vai reagoitiinko metrovalvomossa niin nopeasti, että juna saatiin vielä ohjattua saman tien pohjoiselle raiteelle? Aikaahan metron hajoamisesta puolenvaihtopäätökseen on ollut vain luokkaa kaksi minuuttia, jos perässä tullut Vuosaaren metro ei vielä ollut ehtinyt ohittamaan puolenvaihtopaikkaa.


Lienee todennäköisempää. Tosin noiden Kalasataman vaihteiden kautta puolta vaihdettaessa opastinhan on jo Kalasataman aseman länsipuolella. Voi siis olla, että hajonneen junan perässä tullut vuoro on jo ehtinyt ohittaa tuon opastimen, mutta valvomosta on sitten käsketty jäädä odottamaan Kalasataman asemalle (tämä käskettäisiin joka tapauksessa, jos vain ehditään, koska junia pyritään seisottamana asemilla eikä niiden välillä). Sen jälkeen on voitu purkaa kulkutie, kääntää vaihde ja antaa KA1:ssä odottaneelle junalle suullinen lupa jatkaa (pohjoiselle raiteelle). Tämä nyt siis pelkkää mutuilua, mutta faktoihin perustuvaa sentäs  :Cool: 




> Toisaalta, miten herkästi HKL-ML lähtee peräyttelemään junaa puolenvaihtopaikalle?


Jos häiriö on pitkä, ja peräytysmatka kohtuullinen, niin mikä ettei. Muuten ei kovin herkästi.





> Juna ajoi selvästi madallettua nopeutta, joka kuitenkin tuntui nopeammalta kuin 35 km/h.


Lienee ollut vain kuljettan taktikointia... Jos edessä on ollut (hitaammin?) kulkeva vikaantunut juna ja toinen vuorojuna, niin mitäpä sitä punaisiin kiihdyttelemään.

----------

